
Ask HN: collection of Anki decks for programming? - rodrigoavie
Hello everyone, I'm trying to experiment the technique described by Derek Sivers on his blog (http://sivers.org/srs) to see if it can help me learn faster. But I'm looking for more programming decks for Anki. Maybe C, C++, Java, Clojure, Common Lisp, Lua...<p>do you know if there are any available for download?
======
GHFigs
In the short time that I managed to keep up with using Anki, I found it felt
most effective to create my own cards using only the specific bits of
information that I had to look up in the docs myself, or when I had a fleeting
moment of insight about how something worked. The result was a very haphazard
deck, but it worked much better than anything I downloaded.

------
rodrigoavie
oh, nevermind here you can find a lot of decks

<https://ankiweb.net/shared/decks/>

